# Lets see some pics of your prettiest



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Not mine, a friends


----------



## fish em all (May 13, 2011)

Clutch said:


> Prettiest steelhead I have every caught, 35 1/2" buck approximately 15 pounds. Caught him on an 8 wt fly rod...lots of fun! (This is my first photo...hope it works)
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


That is a beautiful steelhead...Great fish!


----------



## fish em all (May 13, 2011)

Robert Holmes said:


> A 25 inch 5 pound brook trout taken in Michigan.


Now that is my dream brookie.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

You asked for it, so here it is! Doesn't get much better than this.....


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Here is one of the prettiest Steelies I've ever caught and I caught her on video as well. It was a balmy 16 degrees outside on that Feb. morning.









Next would have to be this brown. Caught him while steelhead fishing!!!


----------



## swampswede (Jun 6, 2010)

A friend emailed this Tiger Trout picture to me yesterday. Caught this past weekend.....


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Robert Holmes said:


> A 25 inch 5 pound brook trout taken in Michigan.


Did you have that mounted by a guy in Indian River. Had to, my buddy saw a 25inch finished brookie there when he dropped off a 27inch brown! 
For Michigan, that's a brookie of a lifetime!! Great fish!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

A 5 lb Brookie for me is a fish of a lifetime anywhere really.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

slabstar said:


> Did you have that mounted by a guy in Indian River. Had to, my buddy saw a 25inch finished brookie there when he dropped off a 27inch brown!
> For Michigan, that's a brookie of a lifetime!! Great fish!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Fishwhisperer2 taxidermy in Gaylord did the brook trout. Rick can paint a fish like you would not believe. This trout can jump off from the board and swim away.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Awesome fish guys. I've caught a lot of pretty trout. The prettiest brown IMO is on my wall, little red, but big halos around black spots. I posted pics of her with a few other nice ones a couple years ago. I don't have pics of my prettiest brooks on my computer. The most gorgeous fish I ever caught were the cuts in Montana after my senior year of high school and the Golden Trout I pulled out of some creeks out there.


----------



## CHUCK n BUCK (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Here is the picture of that brown I mounted. My taxidermist did a great job replicating the picture I gave him.








[/IMG]


----------



## CHUCK n BUCK (Apr 6, 2004)

Let me ask you guys this question who have mounted trout. Do you prefer a mount or a replica. What are the pros and cons. I'm still waiting for that 23 plus brownie to put on the wall.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

I have a steelie that and brown skin mounted. I know the taxidermist well. They look good, but replicas have a glossier wet look. It is personal preference. The brown I had done was free due to a deal I have with my taxidermist. I have a 16 lb steelie in the freezer I might have done replica, but it is pricey.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Ive seen alot of mounts both skin and replica and it all boils down to the painter. Some guys can some cant is as simple as it is. Ive recommended the guy before on here but arnsons taxidermy does very very good work. His fish look wet when their done unlike most ive seen. Ive seen some amazing work from a guy in g.r. to i think its blue ribbon taxidermy? Might be wrong on that one but i think its right. I go skin for the price of it. For replica theres a guy outta new york thats suppose to be the best from the stories ive heard.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Beautiful pics!!!! Schwiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggg!!!!! I really need to catch up to the 21st century and get me one of those digital cameras. I have just never been one to take pictures.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

One from yesterday....


----------



## fish em all (May 13, 2011)

I had my crappie done at arnsons and your right they do have a wet look to them. He is good and pretty fast, compared to a guy who said it would take a year.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Here is a mount done by Nate at Wildlife Creations on 24th Ave S of Lk MI Drive. That was quite a summer. I was laid-off and caught/released many 20-28" brownies from that creek. I took my daughter one day, and she caught this whopper brownie, but I couldn't talk her into letting it go, so I thought I'd have it mounted so that she'd have it and the memory. Her Auntie made her a plaque, and on the plaque I added a map showing the exact spot she caught it so that she would be able to find this spot by herself after I'm gone. Maybe someday, a future grandchild of mine will hopefully enjoy this stretch also. She also caught her first steelie from this creek with me. Troooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

